# More Pics of Jay and Silent Bob



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Heres Bob...My BF is holding him xD 








Jay and Silent Bob on the chair.








And heres Jay, you can see his bad eye in this picture. Eventually it might turn all white and its getting smaller and smaller. The vet said over time it may or may not fall out.


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

FALL OUT! AHHH!

I posted another couple pictures of my little ones under "shebaz and cliffhanger," I didn't think to start a new thread but your little ones are adorable! I like the top picture hehe


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah LMAO Bob looks kinda crazy in that first picture! Yeah when I had gotten Jay on night my BF woke me up and Jays eye was like...well it looked like it was gone so we rushed to the vets and found out that his eye had hemorrhaged :'( After being on antibiotics for a few weeks he was back to normal.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

ur ratties are camera whores... >.>


reaper hates the camera, but grim could care less


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww sweeties


----------

